# American Le Mans Series Adds GT3 Class to Five Races in 2009. Does Audi R8 GT3 Have a Future in US?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The American Le Mans Series has announced the addition of a GT3 Class of racer to its grid in five races during the 2009 season. No doubt thinner starting grids are part of the reason, though the addition allows a step into world class racing for both up and coming drivers and teams. For now, teams chosen to take place will all campaign Porsche 911 GT3 spec cars identical to those used in the Patrón GT3 Challenge. However, the spec is essentially FIA GT3 and that's those are essentially the same regulations to which the R8 LMS racecar pictured above was built. If this so-called "Challenge Class" continues, then perhaps we could see R8 GT3 spec contestants on American grids.
* Full Story *


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: American Le Mans Series Adds GT3 Class to Five Races in 2009. Does Audi ... ([email protected])*

interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: American Le Mans Series Adds GT3 Class to Five Races in 2009. Does Audi ... (16v)*

Yeah. Total speculation, but here's my theory. If there were teams (say Champion, Stasis, APR, etc.) with some experience and the funds to wage a campaign, I bet Audi would lobby the ALMS for 2010 if they thought those teams could win the class. Tell you what, if someone wants to step forward (Champion already knows the drill and I bet the other two I list do as well), I'd be happy to make intros to the people at AoA who might be able to facilitate.


----------

